# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  OFF THE GRID INTERNET SPRINGS UP IN CRISIS HIT GREECE - AWMN Άρθρο

## NetTraptor

Κάτι τρέχει αυτόν τον Αύγουστο!

http://4pt5.com/off-the-grid-internet-springs-up-in-crisis-hit-greece/

----------


## Nikiforos

τι γίνεται ρε? μας πηρανε χαμπαρι και οι ξένοι? λολ

----------


## ipduh

good fiction

----------


## NetTraptor

Πάταγος έχει γίνει. Ετοιμάσου ipduh να μας ζαλίσουν την άλλη βδομάδα. Σκέψου μια καλή ιστορία. LOL

----------


## klarabel

Να ρε γιατί έγραψε και σε προηγούμενο πόστ η "άλλη" για Αιγυπτο.
Βέβαια το Guifi .."μεγάλωσε" γιατί όλοι παίρνουν "κάτι" και φυσικά όλοι βάζουν το χέρι και λίγο στην τσέπη και η συμμετοχή επίσης είναι σημαντική.

----------


## commando

Σιγουρα αυτη η χαζογκομενα εφαγε χυλοπιτα απο awmniτη

----------

